# Compiler performance tests on FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT



## jrm@ (Sep 14, 2012)

Dimitry Andric posted a nice summary of his CURRENT compiler tests.

Compiler performance tests on FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT


----------



## Uniballer (Sep 14, 2012)

While that is interesting, he does not touch on the biggest performance issue regarding compilers, which is the performance of the code generated by the compiler.  My experience so far with clang 3.1 on 9.1 pre-release is that the code generated by gcc-4.2.1 is very slightly faster in general.  I do really like clang's better code checking and static analysis, though.


----------

